# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  LECTORA CODIGO BARRAS BALANZA NCR REALSCAN METROLOGIC PSC MAGELLAN DATALOGIC OMEGA 7872 7875 7876 7878 8200 8300 8400 8500 BARCODE READER SCALE POS MINIMARKET SUPERMARKET PUNTO VENTA PESAR FRUTA PAN

## madagricola

*LLAMAR EN LIMA AL 980-980-698 ( ANTO6504@HOTMAIL.COM )   * *LECTORA CODIGO DE BARRAS CON/SIN BALANZA (PARA MINIMARKET, SUPERMARKET Y TIENDA COMERCIAL) * *MARCAS: NCR REALSCAN, IBM, METROLOGIC, PSC, MAGELLAN OMEGA, DATALOGIC, ETC   ADEMAS LAS FUENTES DE PODER PARA ESTOS EQUIPOS  * *ENVIOS A PROVINCIAS Y AL EXTRANJERO (ECUADOR, BOLIVIA, CHILE...)* Temas similares: Omega 3 BALANZA DE BOLSILLO OHAUS YA501 (500g/0.01g) Artículo: Primeros contenedores con plantas de arándano arriban al mercado peruano a pesar de paros portuarios en Chile VENTA DE LÚCUMA (FRUTA Y HARINA) HUANTA - AYACUCHO - PERÚ Biocombustibles, punto final

----------

